# Black chrome



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi guy
What do you think..This evening my TT came back...

































and TT work in progress


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

can't wait to see the wheels on the car, they're gonna look awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

huge fan of black chrome, can't wait to see your car finished







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

thanks guy
Me too...I want to see them on TT...This evening this evening..


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

shave the door handles while you're at it man. no one has done it right?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

hi guy
It's good idea but more for me..
I remove antenna, fuel cap in nimbus grey color and cut roll bar(5centimeters) and black color..


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

hi guys
Today TT came back....It's perfect








..the color is more different from that pics ...it's more dark...Now I do Photo...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Photo with telephone and rain


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

LOL> When I saw the picture of your car standing on jacks , I thought it was in Primer. looks good though , I'm not fan of the Chrome or Black Chrome but it goes well with your car.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

thanks guy..I'm not fan a chrome,infact this black chrome is very very dark..the color is change about sun and evening is black


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_thanks guy..I'm not fan a chrome,infact this black chrome is very very dark..the color is change about sun and evening is black










Actually looks quite good - I might have black chromed the gas lid as well - although that might have been too much.


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Black chrome (andrewosky)*

I think looks quite good


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Black chrome (nicokpe)*

I like it...I think you should get the tails sprayed black too and also not a huge fan of the gas cap but that is minor...also did the centercaps get chromed too??? Also hard to tell whats going on from the pic but did you delete the antenna? 


_Modified by turbott920 at 12:17 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Black chrome (turbott920)*

yesI remove antenna and all ring..
I have a question and I'm not sure, what do you think about black ring on front














It's too dark in my opionon but chrome is not ok because I have nothing light chrome..roll bar is black now, fuel cap not chrome,wheel are black chrome...
Grill ohne emblem???


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Black chrome (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_yesI remove antenna and all ring..
I have a question and I'm not sure, what do you think about black ring on front














It's too dark in my opionon but chrome is not ok because I have nothing light chrome..roll bar is black now, fuel cap not chrome,wheel are black chrome...
Grill ohne emblem???









I like the look of the black rings...Either leave it the way it is or buy a spare set of rings and have those done in midnight chrome too. if it looks like ass just go back to the black...couldn't be to expensive to try.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Black chrome (turbott920)*

looks really nice man.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Black chrome (exboy99)*

Damn, its rainy. In Italy. I somehow do not feel bad for you








Also, I like the look of your roadster


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Black chrome (l88m22vette)*

guy some pics of grill ohne emblem?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Black chrome (andrewosky)*

I like the wheels - they look good on your car.
I don't really like the gas cap, but I think it's a pretty minor detail.
Have you thought about getting the front emblem (4 rings) painted to match the car's color? I think that'd be cool.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Black chrome (DnA-TT)*

thanks..
I think that.color of car for my front ring is not bad idea..If we help me with photoshop I'm very happy








Only this photo and car is very dirty because rain don't stop


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Black chrome (andrewosky)*

This looks awesome. I don't know if this would work on a color other than gray or black (maybe maybe silver).


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Black chrome (Bmorlok)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Black chrome (BerkR32)*

Ciao with your rear lights being all red what do you use for reversing?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Black chrome ( XXX 1.8T)*

ciao ragazzo








I bought right rear light from England(all red) and I have done this..
http://img254.imageshack.us/im...2.jpg


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Other question to you!!
In Italia I have only light position and xenon..
I want US style position with yellow light...but here I have corner with smoke corner from TTshop








If I want this position that do I do?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_Other question to you!!
In Italia I have only light position and xenon..
I want US style position with yellow light...but here I have corner with smoke corner from TTshop








If I want this position that do I do?









Ciao Andrea, penso che non para buone. Solo hanno queste luci negli Stati Uniti (USA) e i american non piaciano. La vostra TT e bella, lo lascia cosi!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

^^ So thats like the 4th language I've seen on this forum other then english...I'm so glad I didn't buy a Camaro


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_^^ So thats like the 4th language I've seen on this forum other then english...I'm so glad I didn't buy a Camaro









haha forget a camaro. 
i have a question refering to the head lights. i have the american switch, the parking lights, then regular lights w/ fogs. the only thing i want is to turn the fog lights on with only the parking lights on... anybody do it and know how to? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

can we also get some pics of your interior?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

You need a Euro headlight switch, search, I asked this not too long ago...


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You need a Euro headlight switch, search, I asked this not too long ago...

thanks man, did you get one? cause if you did i would like to see a pic of the switch inside the car and a pic of just the fogs and the parking lights on. sorry i know that's a lot of random **** but i'd appreciate it.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

you turn the switch straight up (12 o'clock postion) and pull out


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Didn't get it, but it looks the exact same as the US, with an extra setting...TM Tuning is the place I contacted


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

new step and new arrive
































































gitti+titti

















Ebc ultimax+ redstuff


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

at first i didnt love it, but now i do


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*








hawt!!!! i like that you painted the bars above the headrests


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*















thanks guy!!!
New grill is very clean...now I put 25mm spacers on rear and next week I smooth my front bumper!!
thanks


----------



## pokeytt (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Very clean ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

I think you have my favorite roadster


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

thank you guy...very kindly...
Today discs ebc and pads red stuff...
Next step is RAID 32CM with airbag


----------

